# Den Lachsen hinterher



## saeboe (6. September 2006)

Habe endlich etwas Zeit gefunden ein paar Zeilen 
über meine kleine Rundreise in Norwegen zu verfassen.

14 Tage Rundreise an den Lachsflüssen Norwegens
Einen Bericht dazu findet Ihr hier:http://www.kuestenfischen.de/pages/reisebericht_norwegen_2006pag.html


----------



## HD4ever (6. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

schöner Bericht !!! #6
ein paar wirklich schöne Fänge hast du ja machen können :m


----------



## havkat (6. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Moin saeboe!

Sauber!

Feines Arbeiten! #6


----------



## Karstein (6. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Ja erstklassig, saeboe! #6 #6 #6

Solche Erfolge bei Deinem Trip, an jedem Fluss Fisch - Respekt!

Orkla und auch noch Gaula - die beiden schweben mir seit Jahren im Kopf herum, und gerade WEIL sich die Mörrum so verschlechtert hat...Kannst eventuell noch was zu den einzelnen Kartenpreisen und Nächtigungsstellen inkl. Preis sagen? Tusen takk for dene informasjon og ha det bra

Karsten


----------



## donlotis (7. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

@ saeboe

"Den Lachsen hinterher"

Hallo,

ja, Scheibenkleister... und ich sitze hier in Köln und warte darauf, dass irgendwann mal wieder die Lachse hierauf ziehen... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## saeboe (8. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hallo zusammen!!
Hier noch ein paar infos zu den Lachskarten. 
Gaula :
An den Strecken an denen ich gefischt habe, liegt die Karte 
bei 300.-Kronen.
Eine Karte dauert 24 Stunden, so daß man in aller Ruhe eine 
Pause oder ein Schläfchen von ein paar Stunden machen kann.
Ich bin mit einer Karte meißt zweimal losgegangen.
Unterkunft? 
Ich habe Leute gesehen, die am Fluss gezeltet haben???

Ich habe mich auf einen der vielen Campingplätze einquartiert.
Die Hütten liegen je nach Größe bei 400-600 Kronen am Tag.
Die Campingplätze sind voll ausgestattet mit Kühltruhe ect....

Wertvolle Tips erhält man von den anderen Anglern mit denen man sich einen Pool teilt. 
Die Skandinavier sind sehr hilfsbereit.Hat jemand einen Fisch gehakt kommen Sie schon ans Wasser zum helfen.
An der deutschen Küste hat man Glück wenn der Nachbar aus dem wasser geht#d #d #d 

Die Karte an der Orkla hat ca. 300 Kronen gekostet.
Angelzeit war hier von 17.00 bis 24.00 Uhr.
 Die Hytte fand ich extrem teuer 300.-Kronen für eine 12 Quadratmeter Bude mit 1 x Etagenbett ohne alles.


----------



## nils7677 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hallo saeboe,

schöne Fische die Ihr da erbeutet habt.

Petri.

Gruss Nils


----------



## havkat (9. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Moin saeboe!

War das die Gaula - Strecke unterhalb der vom NFC?


----------



## saeboe (10. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Moin havkat.
Die Strecke liegt noch oberhalb von Stören.


----------



## havkat (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Alles klar.


----------



## rynda (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hi Saeboe,

schöner Bericht. Hast Du früher am Bondalselv gefischt?

bone


----------



## Matzinger (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hilfe. Würde gerne den Link öffnen, es funzt aber leider nicht.

Registriert bin ich natürlich...!


----------



## havkat (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Moin Matzinger!

Bei mir funzt er. #c


----------



## Karstein (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Bei mir auch!? ;+


----------



## Rausreißer (11. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Schöner Bericht saboe ! #6 

Cool fand ich das Pic mit dem Unterstand und den Norge-Jungs.
Das muss ein wirklich uriges Fischen gewesen sein. Und das macht Spaß. #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## saeboe (12. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

@rynda

Als ich das erste mal nach Norwegen gefahren(da war ich gerade 18) bin, ging es nach saeboe am Bondalselv. 
Hier durfte ich unter Anleitung meinen ersten Lachs ausdrillen.
Ich hab aber nur ein-zweimal am Bondal gefischt.

Wenn man sich in der Gegend rumtreibt sollte man sich den Eidselv nicht entgehen lassen.
Ein früher Fluss mit teils guten Aufstiegen.


----------



## Der Troll (13. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Sehr schöner Bericht saboe ! KLASSE.

Bin erst seid mai unter den Fliegenfischern, und freue mich wenn ich so weit bin um dieses Erlebnis mal selber zu spüren. Ein Lachs an der Fliegenrute.wow.


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

nabend saboe #h

allerfeinst, dein urlaubsbericht und die fänge sind ja wohl auch nen 3er #6 #6 #6 wert! als eingefleischter salzwasserstipper bekommt man(n) immer nen feuchtes höschen, wenn man(n) solche erlebnisse lesen darf und der grat zum schwachwerden scheint schon an der tür zu klopfen  #h


----------



## scandifan (17. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hallo Saeboe ,

schöner Bericht   Danke dafür ...

War selbst diesen Sommer im August 2,5 Wochen mit der Familie und dem Wohnwagen in Norge unterwegs und habe 5 verschiedene Lachsflüsse befischt. 
Es war ein traumhafter Urlaub mir phantastischem Urlaubs- aber nicht unbedingt Angelwetter, da wenig wasser in den Flüssen war.
Konnte zumindest einen Pjakk fangen und habe einen guten Fisch durch Vorfachbruch verloren ..:c #q .....
aber die traumhaften Flüsse in grandioser Natur werde ich bis zum nächsten Jahr in ganz tiefer Erinnerung behalten  

@rynda    
wann hast du im bondal gefischt ?  ... ist ein nettes flüßchen find ich

Gruß scandifan


----------



## Angele-Joersch (30. September 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hi Kai,

endlich kann ich mich mal dazu aufraffen, Dir hier über’s Board zu antworten!
Schöner Bericht – endlich mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Lachsfischen… :m 
Wollte eigentlich am WE nach DK an die Küste aber muss am Montag arbeiten... Und über 600 km für einen Tag fischen sind auch für mich zu weit... :c 
Ja, Norwegen war wie immer schön, obwohl die Bedingungen echt besch**** waren - erst Regen aber wenig Fisch und dann absolute Trockenheit. Nach dem Ende der Saison hat es geregnet wie bekloppt und natürlich sind noch einige Fische gekommen.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr unter besseren Bedingungen wieder... Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder auf Fosen, werde aber den ein oder anderen Abstecher machen (auf jeden Fall Bjora, evtl. Oyens A).
Am Bondal ist im Juni recht gut gefangen worden. Mein Onkel ist da seit Jahren Stammgast. Zum letzten Mal war ich 2002 da. Wie in den letzten Jahren war der Lachs-Anteil (im Vergleich zu den Pjakks) sehr hoch. Aber ab Juli war natürlich kein Wasser mehr da und es ging nix mehr. Ich glaube, die haben den Fluss dann auch früher dicht gemacht…
Naja, nächstes Jahr wird wieder alles besser! Hoffe wir schaffen’s bis dahin noch mal gemeinsam zur Küste.

P.S. Im Anhang der größte Fisch dieser Saison (Stovelfoss/Stordal). Hast Du noch gar nicht gesehen glaub ich. Hat Spaß gemacht an der Einhand…:l 

Bis demnächst – alles Gute für die Hochzeit und meld Dich mal…#h

Jörg


----------



## saeboe (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hallo Jörg!
Super Foto, hat bestimmt viel Spass mit der Einhand gemacht. 
Der erste Stress ist vorbei. 
Jetzt geht es erstmal in die Flitterwochen. 
Ich meld mich wenn ich zurück bin. 
Dann Planen wir nochmal einen Trip nach DK.


----------



## Richi05 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Den Lachsen hinterher*

Hallo, 

Ausdauer hat sich gelohnt!

im Schnitt 40 Angelstunden für einen Lachs.

Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht

Petri aus dem wilden Süd Westen 

Richi


----------

